# Processing Week 2023...



## indaswamp (Oct 1, 2022)

Well, it's that time of year again. Deer bow season is officially open and one of the guys at the camp put a big doe on the ground this morning.






That's 1.....many more to come!


----------



## tbern (Oct 1, 2022)

nice looking doe!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2022)

Add two more does to the tally. Cousin shot one Sunday, no pic. Brother shot one this morning...


----------



## tbern (Oct 5, 2022)

nice!!  keep thinning them out!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 8, 2022)

Little nephew shot a big doe this evening!





So that makes 4 deer so far for processing day....


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 8, 2022)

And....cousin shot a trash cull buck tonight as well. But waiting on dogs for tracking. It is 42*F at 10pm up there now so conditions are good. He would wait until morning but coyotes are bad in that area of Mississippi.Hope he finds it.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 9, 2022)

Dogs just found my cousin's buck. It's a 5 pt. went 100 yards, but not much of a blood trail. Dogs found it pretty fast. Arrow high forward entry, exit in the V opposite. Nicked the near lung, centered the offside lung. No pics. yet, just got confirmation of the kill. Pics. when I get them...

That makes 5 deer now so far...


----------



## tbern (Oct 9, 2022)

starting to add up, how many deer do you usually get for your processing day?


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 9, 2022)

Yeah sounds like you got more than your freezer can handle....Just send those tenderloins and backstraps my way. LOL.  Looking forward to the end of November when gun season opens up for us.
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 9, 2022)

tbern said:


> starting to add up, how many deer do you usually get for your processing day?


It varies....but usually close to 20 deer and 6 wild hogs. LAst season was our biggest yet as we processed 957# of meat over the course of the week.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 9, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Yeah sounds like you got more than your freezer can handle....Just send those tenderloins and backstraps my way. LOL.  Looking forward to the end of November when gun season opens up for us.
> Jim


Thanks JLeonard. I don't bow hunt...I'll get my deer when rifle season opens. This is just the start of the season....and it is a great start indeed! Little nephew got his second deer with a bow this year....He has killed plenty with a rifle, only his second with a bow though.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 9, 2022)

Pic of the recovered 5 point cull buck...


----------



## tbern (Oct 9, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> It varies....but usually close to 20 deer and 6 wild hogs. LAst season was our biggest yet as we processed 957# of meat over the course of the week.


That's a nice pile of meat!!  Keep it up thinning them down, needs to be done!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 10, 2022)

tbern said:


> That's a nice pile of meat!!  Keep it up thinning them down, needs to be done!


Thanks tbern! The guys had a great opener for bow season 2022! And great weather for it too...nice and cool.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 23, 2022)

Add another big doe to the tally...that's 6.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 17, 2022)

Well rifle season has opened up so add 5 does and a nice 10 point buck to the tally. so we are at 11 deer as of now.


----------



## tbern (Nov 17, 2022)

10 point buck, very nice!!


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 18, 2022)

Here is a pic. of the 10 pt...






I guess technically it is an 9 point because of the 3" unicorn point off the base of one side...


----------



## tbern (Nov 18, 2022)

Nice!!


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 18, 2022)

...I really did not look at it that closely. I shoot deer for meat, not horns. But I was very happy for the guy that shot the buck as it is only his second buck ever and his biggest to date. First buck for him in like 12 years.....big body deer too, 200-210#.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> ...I really did not look at it that closely. I shoot deer for meat, not horns. But I was very happy for the guy that shot the buck as it is only his second buck ever and his biggest to date. First buck for him in like 12 years.....big body deer too, 200-210#.


Saw a super big body buck this week close to my house. Only had a rack on one side. Probably would have been a 12pt. Guess he lost the other side in a fight or maybe a vehicle collision


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 18, 2022)

I've seen some big ones killed so far this season...and the biggest was a buck hit by a vehicle inside the city limits of Kansas City....green score 198" and 286# deer....freak of a huge deer...both body and rack.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 26, 2022)

Add another doe to the tally...member's grandson shot his first deer this morning. That puts us at 12 deer so far.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 27, 2022)

Congrats, have seen 2 deer while hunting and killed 1, hit 1 with my work van but was able to get on the brakes in time to not kill her, missed another with the rental last week lol. I like to get deer but not with Vehicules


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 18, 2022)

Add two more deer to the tally...now at 14 for processing day. A members grandson shot his first deer, a doe. And another members son shot a spike, only his second deer ever.


----------



## tbern (Dec 18, 2022)

Very nice that the young guys are helping to add to your total!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 18, 2022)

tbern said:


> Very nice that the young guys are helping to add to your total!


Thanks tbern! I love seeing the kids involved. The camp is one of the best places on earth for kids!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 21, 2022)

Cousin shot a big heavy body 6 point this morning...





That makes 15 for processing day.


----------



## tbern (Dec 22, 2022)

Very nice looking buck!!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 22, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> That makes 15 for processing day.


Nice buck, Keith. Y'all have got your work cut out for you, but the results will be worth all the effort...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 6, 2023)

Was a good day for the processing day pile! One of the guys in the club shot a nice 8pt. this morning...17" wide...





Then I got a call late morning informing me that there were (3) 50-80# little sow pigs in the trap...





First pigs of the year. Should get 50-60# of meat off those pigs. And the deer tally is now at 16 deer.


----------



## tbern (Jan 6, 2023)

Beautiful looking buck!   Is that the usual size of the wild pigs that you catch in your trap?  Just curious, any picture of your trap and how do you bait it?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 6, 2023)

tbern said:


> Beautiful looking buck!   Is that the usual size of the wild pigs that you catch in your trap?  Just curious, any picture of your trap and how do you bait it?


Actually, it is not my trap. It's my cousin's wife's uncle. He traps them to get them off his cattle pasture....calls me when he has some. These are the first of the season for me. Yes, the smaller pigs are easier to catch in the traps. Usually under 100#.


----------



## tbern (Jan 6, 2023)

Sounds good!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Jan 6, 2023)

#[email protected]!


----------



## tbern (Jan 6, 2023)

Wouldn't the story tellers be upset if we ate : The Three Little Pigs??


Buckeyedude said:


> #[email protected]!


----------



## indaswamp (Monday at 10:02 AM)

Buckeyedude said:


> #[email protected]!


#sausage......


----------



## indaswamp (Thursday at 11:22 PM)

Just an update...took me some time deboning the pig meat with my sore arm, but finally got it all done yesterday. Ended up with 54# of wild hog meat and fat for sausage. 

Will be scheduling our big day in the kitchen soon...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Thursday at 11:50 PM)

Awesome haul Keith, congrats all the way around!

BTW, hope ya get healed up soon!


----------



## tbern (Friday at 7:49 AM)

great job and doing it with a sore arm makes it even tougher!


----------



## slavikborisov (Friday at 8:42 AM)

I really enjoy the thread! love seeing the process!


----------

